# Opening Password Protected excel workbook through power query



## abhishukla15 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi,

How to open a password protected workbook through power query?

Thanks in advance for a help.


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 30, 2019)

I think you'll need to remove password first then import into PQ


----------



## abhishukla15 (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks, but can't we set password in Power Query. I do not want to open the excel and update the password every time we have new fie


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 15, 2019)

so answer is: no, you can't


----------

